# TWO "P"s in a POD...LOL



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Here they are, caught snuggling this way this afternoon....They got in there THEMSELVES , I did not put them in there together...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OH that snuggle thingie looks very comfy! Hope you're enjoying your P's! You take great pictures!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: oh my gosh, they are soooooo adorable. How old are they? They koook so small, how much do they weigh?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">That is so sweet!!! I can't believe how quickly they have bonded and snuggled together!</span>


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> :wub: :wub: oh my gosh, they are soooooo adorable. How old are they? They koook so small, how much do they weigh?[/B]


Puttie is 6.6 pounds and will be 3 years old this May, Posie is 6 months and weighs 2.8 pounds.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Little snuggle bunnies! So sweet.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, that is just adorable!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG, that is the cutest picture ever!!!! I :wub: Puttie and Posie!!! Now I really want a second one!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh-how cute is that? :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG, that is the cutest pic EVER!!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeeee!!!! :wub: Look at those cute little snuggle bunnies!!!! Precious!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Nanci, that is the most precious picture. Two little white fluff balls together in a pink pod--too cute! Thanks for sharing the adorable picture!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Nanci, they are so precious, they look so cosy in their bed together :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That is too cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Awwww.... :wub: 

I might have to make that my screensaver, if you don't mind.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How sweet! :wub: They look sooo adorable!!  I hope if I get Abbey a little sis she'll love that much!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I could just gobble both of them up!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That has to be one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Totally adorable picture!! Just darling!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW, Puttie and Posie looks SOOO cute snuggling together!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I have to second that....that is one of the cutest pics I've ever soon on this forum.....how can you stand that much CUTEness??


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness Nanci, that is an adorable picture. You must submit that for our next calendar. I love seeing pics of your girls. Such sweetness. xooxx


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh, I need a "P" fix. Thanks! Another pleaser, as expected! Nanci, you're setting your standards very high, you know!


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

:wub: I love them! How absolutely adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Awwww.... :wub:
> 
> I might have to make that my screensaver, if you don't mind.[/B]


Please do , those are YOUR BOWS on them!!! :aktion033:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

They should be arrested for the riot they caused in my house! That pic is sooooo cute.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG they are the perfect two!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 
I'm totally in love!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what an adorable pic awwww

kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

That is so sweet. I wish my two were that close.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Here they are, caught snuggling this way this afternoon....They got in there THEMSELVES , I did not put them in there together...[/B]



OMGoodness, how cute is that! :wub:


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

:wub: OMG - how adorable! That is so sweet that they get along so well!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is soooo sweet. I love that bed. They look so cute together :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is OFF THE CHARTS cute!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg!! They are adorable!!! If you don't mind my asking....where did you get that bed? It's just to cute and with those two in it snuggling....its jus too much!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> omg!! They are adorable!!! If you don't mind my asking....where did you get that bed? It's just to cute and with those two in it snuggling....its jus too much!!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


 Not at all, the bed is from GWLITTLE.com, here is a link to it: http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Beds/Beds--Bl...le-Bed_701.aspx


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

That's got the be the cutest picture I've seen today! I love them!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: Just tried that photo program recommended here and VOILA!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: if I caught them like that they wouldn't have stand a chance I would have squeezed them so hard :smrofl: well they got lucky that I wasn't there. this is beyond cuteness :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

So sweet . Sarah


----------

